# Everglades days / Biscayne Bay nights, 25 June



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good work as usual Capt! Always enjoy reading your reports. Hopefully I can make it down that way for a trip this year.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Outstanding report and trip. Thanks.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the report skipper


----------

